
Lytro Cinema - BGyss
https://www.lytro.com/cinema
======
dfabulich
_Lytro Cinema offers the ability to focus anywhere in your scene. You have the
infinite ability to focus and create any aperture or any depth of field. You
can shift your camera to the left, you can shift it to the right, as if you
had made that exact decision on set, and you can even move your camera in and
out._

If I read this correctly, this camera replaces the jobs of multiple full-time
professionals. I bet it will revolutionize movie making, especially as the
price inevitably goes down over time.

